# Problème de configuration du watch series3 42mm



## saldo (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Apple Watch serie3 que j'essaye de configurer avec mon IPhone XR.
quand je connecte le téléphone avec le Watch pour démarrer la config le téléphone m'oblige de faire une mise à jour pour le watch, puis quand je clic sur mettre a jour... il m'affiche "watchOS 5.3.8 Votre logiciel est à jour" et je reste bloqué là.
Avez-vous une idée comment puis-je faire la config avec mon tél (sachant que la version actuelle sur mon tél ISO 14) ?
est-ce que c'est un problème de compatibilité entre les deux devices et du coup impossible ?

Je serai très reconnaissant pour tester vos solutions.

Cordialement


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

je ne vois pas de soucis de compatibilité .
Avez vous tenté de joindre Apple ? 
La watch a été réinitialisée ?


----------



## saldo (24 Septembre 2020)

je n'ai encore essayer de joindre Apple, je viens de recevoir l'Apple watch il y a 2jrs.
Au début elle était en mode démo, après j'ai switché et je crois qu'a ce moment la elle a été réinitialisée.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

essayez de la réinitialiser , 
le mode demo ? 
d'ou vient cette watch ?


----------



## saldo (24 Septembre 2020)

aucune idée, c'était un cadeau 
avez-vous une idée comment faire un hard reset au cas ou c'est la solution ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Dans le menu reglage , vous pouvez la réinitialiser


----------



## saldo (24 Septembre 2020)

je n'arrive pas menu réglages je suis tjrs bloqué au niveau du jumelage !!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Prenez contact avec la personne qui vous a offert la watch ou dirigez vous vers Apple

Car j'ai un gros doute sur votre watch et son mode "demo"


----------

